# ? best lathe chuck on the market?



## gwisdom (Mar 2, 2012)

what 4 jaw lathe chucks do you guys use? nova or strong hold?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2012)

gwisdom said:


> what 4 jaw lathe chucks do you guys use? nova or strong hold?



I have a nova for the midi and love it, but I can't compare it to anything really it's the only one I ever have had.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2012)

gwisdom said:


> what 4 jaw lathe chucks do you guys use? nova or strong hold?



I have a Nova, but like Kevin I can't compare it to anything as it's the only one I've ever owned.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had a Talon for a long time. Been a great chuck. I just bought a Vicmarc when i stopped by craft supply really really like it. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2012)

Nova, super nova to be exact. Holds and turns 14" bowls no problem, Haven't launched one yet! Best bang for the buck, high quality and lots of jaws available, I have the cole jaws for it and they work well.:yes:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure there's a best, but I've had good luck with Vicmarc and Oneway chucks.


----------



## arkie (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had a Talon for the smaller lathe and a SuperNova for the big. The Talon's a fine piece of work. he SuperNova is okay, but If I ever spring for another big chuck it will be the Vicmark. There's just no comparison in my mind.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 2, 2012)

My two favorite in order are Stronghold then Vicmarc for my Powermatic 3520b


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 3, 2012)

I have almost never heard bad words about the Oneways, Vicmarc's, or Novas. I have two Nova SN's, one SN2, and four G3's with narry a problem with any of them. _IF _they have them available the service center has SN2 recons for $100.


----------



## danrs (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two Strongholds and one PSI. The PSI jaws are ok for smaller work; but their flat jaw pins allow slippage.

The Strongholds are great.


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a Nova G3,Nova midi and a vicmarc.The midi was my first chuck but is a pain to use with the tommy bars.The G3 is nice because it is key operated.The vicmarc is terrific but hurts when you drop it on your foot.Only made that mistake once.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 7, 2012)

Love my SuperNova 2. All Nova jaws work with all the Nova chucks. I like simple.


----------



## Chuck Jones (Mar 10, 2012)

3 SN2's, 1 Nova Midi, 1 Nova too old to have a model number, and a Vicmarc VM120. *All the Nova's do a great job*. Don't like the bars on the midi as others have said. But I gotta admit... *I love that Vicmarc*!


----------

